

A startup comes up with a new open source license. - socratees
http://www.cilk.com/multicore-blog/bid/7191/The-Case-for-a-New-Open-Source-License

======
lbrandy
Wow this license terrifies me.

It seems to me to be entirely unclear on the most important point. When does
"internal use" go from allowed to unallowed? The write-up dodges this point
completely and the license itself seems to imply that "developers" can use it
internally but others can't.

